# threadfin



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Lucky to pick this one up on a live bait. 106cm. Caught north of Gympie.
JD


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

thats a cracker fin JD,great stuff mate


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks Dave, I'd like the next one from the kayak. John.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

*sobs* I want one!


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

i saw one a bit smaller in the shallows of pumicestone passage a month ago but he wasnt interested in any fly that i threw at him.the country up past donnybrook looks ideal for them so check it out when i get back from out west


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

Awesome fish! Nice one JD 8)


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Very nice man congratulations.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

JD what a mighty salmon. Imagine the ride that would give you in a drifting kayak. You would be stuffed by the time you got him in. I`d guess you were anyway. What a magnificent fish. Steve.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice thready John, amazing how many of these things have been appearing lately.


----------

